
Microsoft Open Sourcing the Quantum Development Kit - yoquan
https://github.com/microsoft/QuantumLibraries
======
yoquan
This and other gate level quantum softwares like Forest (Rigetti), Qiskit
(IBM), Cirq (Google-not official) can be checked for more information in [1].

[1]: [https://arxiv.org/abs/1807.02500](https://arxiv.org/abs/1807.02500)

------
microtherion
… they open sourced it in THIS timeline, at least.

